

Ask YC: Does choice of programming language matter to VCs? - neovive

With all the PHP bashing going on lately, I was wondering .. do VC's actually care about the choice of programming language?  Is a web app written in RoR, Python+Django, etc. more valuable than a web app written in PHP+your_choice_of_framework ?
======
comatose_kid
I'm not sure about the question itself. Consider:

1) If you're choosing a programming language, you are probably just beginning
to implement your idea. It is premature to be thinking about what matters to
VCs at this stage.

2) Forget about focusing on what VCs want. The language/framework you choose
should allow you to make an interesting product in the least amount of time.

PHP bashing, or rails bashing - exactly how many VCs do you think pay
attention to this?

------
pg
No, most VCs don't care. I've never heard of it making a difference in whether
they decided to invest or not.

~~~
mattmaroon
I got the impression that most of the ones I talked to wouldn't know the
difference. They ask the question seemingly just to try to get a feel for how
much you know what you're talking about.

------
berecruited
They don't care so much about the language... but they certainly care about
the ability to scale - which language can impact.

